# One positive thing that happened today



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Can you tell us about one positive thing that happened today?

I had someone yell at me about my driving skills. (That's not the positive thing). My reaction was positive though. I didn't start yelling back, and I didn't start beating myself up and thinking badly. I don't know if I was in the wrong or not, I don't think it matters. And I am not ruminating about the whole thing. Maybe the person was having a bad day, and let it out on me. So what? People make mistakes.

What positive thing happened for you?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Please! Just one positive thing. I don't care how small it is. Thank you.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I got over some overwhelming issues rather quickly. I feel...good.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, Thank you, that's great to hear. Anyone else?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I talked to some people and took the initiative of the conversation, participated in class, was completly confortable doign all theese things.


----------



## A -Mom-With-SA (Jun 9, 2006)

I went to school today ..even though I was really stressed out about some bad news ..

You know this is a great post idea..so often we focus on the negative and this is something to do each day as it reminds us that we are strong 

Take Care of You


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I did about 2 hours worth of productive work over the span of an 8-hour work day, rather than the usual 1. :banana

(Okay, it's an exaggeration... sorta)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im not depressed as of this moment yay!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I called my friend that I havent talked to in over 6 months, were going to the movies on sat.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I was in the school bus and I yelled out the window to a guy who was selling flags and asked for a price, then kept that whole outgoing attide goiing wiht my friends, it seemed natural.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Nobody else has anything positive happening? For me, the trial that I was to testify at was canceled because the two sides settled. Now that is positive!


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Something positive... hmm. I wasn't devoured by man eating alligators. That's always a good thing.


----------

